# What is the best RG-6 cable I can get to minimize signal loss/interference?



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I want to get a new 10-15' RG-6 cable to run from my indoor antenna to my D* AM21 tuner. The current cable suffers a little from interference from neighboring wires behind my entertainment center and I have to have the antenna wire _just_ right so I don't lose my ABC signal. What is the best RG-6 cable to get to minimize interference the most?

I've heard of quad-shielded, and solid copper wire versus copper coated steel, but I'm not sure about it all. Thanks.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Quad sheild if you are picking up noise from the cable. Belden is the best, but for that short of a run, just make sure its quad sheild and 100% sheild.

For longer runs,in marginal situations, use RG11.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

What about solid copper wire versus copper coated steel wire? I think solid copper is better right? So is this what I want? Thanks.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> Quad sheild if you are picking up noise from the cable. Belden is the best, but for that short of a run, just make sure its quad sheild and 100% sheild.
> 
> For longer runs,in marginal situations, use RG11.


Agreed.. Quad-shield RG-6 should work in most situations.


----------



## Scott in FL (Mar 18, 2008)

I think for that short of a run either copper clad steel or solid copper would be OK. The main advantage to solid copper is its low DC resistance for satellite installations (powering the LNB and switching polarization). Skin effect allows RF frequencies to travel on the thin outside copper clad layer and that's such a short length it shouldn't make much difference.

But I doubt that interference is your problem. Even low quality coax does a pretty good job of keeping interference out. Instead, I suspect your coax shield is acting as an antenna and its position is critical to receiving your ABC signal. This is very common.

Because you want to replace the coax, I assume you are using a balun at the antenna to convert from 300 to 75 ohms. You might try replacing this balun. A good quality balun should isolate the coax shield from the antenna.

If the antenna's output is coax you can try these methods to deal with a "hot" coax feeder:

1. Run a few turns of the coax through a ferrite core at the base of the antenna.

2. Fashion a coil of a few turns of the coax at the base of the antenna.

3. Find a good position for the coax and leave it there.

4. Buy a better quality antenna, preferably mounted outside. I have a small UHF yagi mounted under the eves of my house that works great.

Good luck.


----------

